

Building Google Chrome extensions - smileplease
http://www.webdigi.co.uk/blog/apps/google-chrome-extension-to-submit-to-google-buzz/

======
poundy
For anyone interested in creating a submit to HN, the URL to submit links to
<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitlink?u=> \+ tabURL + "&t=" +
encodeURIComponent(tabTitle)

